# Fake plants



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 26, 2011)

So it's time I move some tarantulas to new, larger enclosures.  They are all tarantulas that like dry conditions so I've opted to go with fake plants instead of live but was not impressed with the selection at the local Wally World and was wondering if you guys had any other suggestions on where to get some.  I'm betting I'll get the dollar store/hobby store answers but hopefully I get an suggestion that I haven't thought of.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 27, 2011)

Some are a bit pricey but they both have a large number of options.

http://www.artificialplantsandtrees.com/

http://www.earthflora.com/


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 27, 2011)

if you happen to have a hobby lobby near you i find it to be the best place...you can get a group of fake potho vines for $10-15 and they look great...


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Aug 27, 2011)

I know you can get fake 4 foot vine at the dollar tree


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting everybody.



zonbonzovi said:


> Some are a bit pricey but they both have a large number of options.
> 
> http://www.artificialplantsandtrees.com/


I'm liking the artificial bonsai trees.  It would be like watching a real life version of one of the giant tarantula vs humans horror movies every time I look at them.  May need to deck it out with mini people too.


----------

